# Ternetzi Breeding



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I will try and breed Ternetzis. Has anyone ever tried it yet? Here's what I'm going to do.

1. Lower the temp so they think its the raining season and create a dry season first. Basically everything you would do for Reds.
2. Stick a breeding pair of Reds in there so in hopes they get the picture.
3. This will all be done in a 125g.
4. Sell the babies if any.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

They would likely be the same as breeding nattereri, I mean they are the same species. Only thing I would check out is if the pH or water temp is any different from the Argentina as it is to the Amazon. That would be the main differences.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

LEt me know if you are successful i will buy some of your babies :rockin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

It would probably be alot mroe likley in a bigger tank. Or get a custom tank thats really wide. I think adding some breeding reds with them is a real good idea. How many ternetzi do you plan to have in there and what size? Other then that, just try everything thats recomemed for breeding reds


----------

